# Caro Berlin Tag und Nacht Tanga



## Masterff (2 Apr. 2016)

Hallo
ich suche eine Szene von Caro aus Berlin Tag und Nacht:
Stammt aus einer älteren Folge.
Damals war Caro, soweit ich mich erinnere, mit Basti in einer WG.
Makler (oder so) kommt mit Handwerker rein um was auszumessen und Caro ist im Tanga zu sehen.
Wäre toll, wenn das jemand hätte.
Danke


----------



## flok_mok (2 Apr. 2016)

ja bitte . will auch


----------



## Hawksland (3 Apr. 2016)

Wenn Google dein freund wäre, dann hättest du sie auch schon ganz nackt gesehen


----------



## Voyeurfriend (3 Apr. 2016)

Caro ist toll!


----------



## jojoaha (28 Apr. 2016)

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-caro-berlin-tag-und-nacht-10-03-2014-1x.html

Das vielleicht?


----------

